# absolutes Linear-Mess-System



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte für ein neues Aggregat einen Absolutwertgeber allerdings nicht drehend sondern linear - Auflösung mindestens 1/100 mm. Hat jemand dazu einen guten Vorschlag ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## HPE (14 April 2010)

Hallo Larry,

für welchen Gesamtverfahrbereich soll's denn sein? 

Für kurze Wege z.B. bei Zylindern: berührungslose Aufnehmer von Novotechnik, ASM
Für längere Wege eventuell Seilzuggeber von ASM, optische Distanzsensoren von Sick, Leuze ...


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bräuchte für ein neues Aggregat einen Absolutwertgeber allerdings nicht drehend sondern linear - Auflösung mindestens 1/100 mm. Hat jemand dazu einen guten Vorschlag ?
> 
> ...


 
Bei der Auflösung und Genauigkeit ist ab Längen von ca. 1-2 Metern 
Haidenhain sehr zu empfehlen. Ich habe mal für eine 6 Meter lange Strecke
als Kosten ca. 5500 € für das Gebersystem errechnet.
Ein "bezahlbares" Lasersystem war dann doch zu ungenau.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2010)

nochmal Nachtrag :
- es dreht sich um einen Messbereich von 100 - 200 mm.
- es soll kein Drehgeber zum Einsatz kommen
- ich brauche den Messwert mit der genannten Genauigkeit in der SPS (dadurch fallen die Vorschläge von HPE raus - Sorry)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2010)

Hallo LL,
anbieten würden sich Magnetische Meßsystem von Elgo oder Lika, die 
funktionieren wie ein Meßschieber. Damit habe ich sehr gute erfahrungen 
gemacht.
In letzter Zeit benutzen wir für nicht so lange Meßlängen MTS, da wir die
schnell über Profibus anbinden können.

Wenn es Magnetisch sein darf, würde ich die Fa. Gotec ans Herz legen,
die machen hier Regional den Vertrieb für Lika und haben ein sehr hohes
wissen über diese Technik, die sitzen in Harsewinkel und können mal 
schnell zu dir kommen.


http://www.elgo.de/de/produkte/sensoren/
http://www.gotec-automation.de/html/lineare.html
http://www.mtssensor.de/

gruß helmut


----------



## HPE (14 April 2010)

> - ich brauche den Messwert mit der genannten Genauigkeit in der SPS  (dadurch fallen die Vorschläge von HPE raus - Sorry)


Warum? Geber mit SSI-Interface an eine SM338. Müsste doch funktionieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2010)

@HPE:
du hast Recht - ich hatte ASM nicht geschaut.

Ich muß allerdings gestehen, dass der Vorschlag von Helmut mit Lika-Electronic meiner Vorstellung am Nächsten kommt. Das werde ich mal checken ...


----------



## jabba (14 April 2010)

Wie sieht denn die mechanische Ankopplung aus ?

Ich habe mehrfach Balluf BTL5 eingesetzt, die gibts mit verschiedenen Schnittstellen so auch Absolut und SSI
ein 750mm langer Sensor Absolut SSI lag bei ca 700€

Handbuch


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2010)

@Jabba:
Na ... mit so wenig Schlosser-Aufwand wie möglich - das kennst du doch bestimmt ... 
Das Ganze kommt an eine Bothmer-Spindel - vielleicht kennst du die ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die mechanische Ankopplung aus ?
> 
> Ich habe mehrfach Balluf BTL5 eingesetzt, die gibts mit verschiedenen Schnittstellen so auch Absolut und SSI
> ein 750mm langer Sensor Absolut SSI lag bei ca 700€


 
Haben wir auch seit Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (14 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jabba:
> Na ... mit so wenig Schlosser-Aufwand wie möglich - das kennst du doch bestimmt ...
> Das Ganze kommt an eine Bothmer-Spindel - vielleicht kennst du die ?
> 
> ...



Die kenne ich zwar nicht, sollte aber kein Problem sein. Ging mir hier darum wie du was abfragen musst, bei z.B. Abtasten wird es schwierig, in deinem Fall sollte es ja ohne Probleme möglich sein irgendwo den Sensor und den Betätiger zu montieren. Bei dem Balluf ist es wichtig das er genau parallel zur Bewegung installiert wird und das sehr stabil, er reagiert (wie auch andere ähnliche Hersteller) sehr stark wenn der min-Abstand unterschritten wird.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2010)

Balluff BTL kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Sehr genau und mit Profibusanschuß zu haben. Da kommt dann sofort der Wert über Profibus, fertig.


----------



## Question_mark (15 April 2010)

*Meßsysteme*

Hallo,

mit diesem Hersteller habe ich bisher auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht :

http://www.windmesse.de/twk/welcome.html

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit diesem Hersteller habe ich bisher auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht :
> 
> ...


 
überall wird nur gelabelt, die Magnetostriktiven, Wegnaufnehmer sind 
von MTS, Festo verkauft auch diese Wegaufnehmer von MTS.
http://www.twk.de/contend/main_pages/mp_products.php?sub=catalogue&pid=106


----------

